# "Auto Stop Standby" Message?



## horrorview (Aug 23, 2018)

Hey folks! New to these parts but hoping maybe one of my fellow 2018 Tiguan users can help me out. I have a 2018 Tiguan SE and have noticed that my vehicle status notifications now list "AUTO STOP STANDBY" as an apparent issue. I disengage the auto stop feature and get the typical "circle with the A" warning, then re-engage it and it goes back to the "Auto Stop Standby" notification. On the main display in the mid-console under Vehicle, it shows the car and the Engine with the message and a wee exclamation point in a triangle. My dealer said to bring it in next week but I just wanted to know if it was something anyone had experienced and if it was just a user-error thing on my part (or something I could fix with push of a random button). I was a bit worried that both the Service Dept. at my dealer AS WELL as Volks customer support seemed completely baffled by this and hadn't heard of this before...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

...from every 2018 (North America) Tiguan I've seen - what you are describing has been "normal operation".
Yes - there IS an exclamation point in the Infotainment system that permanently tells you that "Auto Stop" is activated.
It's not a problem - it's just telling you it's "enabled" - which seems totally illogical if you consider that screen as being the "Warning" screen, however it should (apparently) be considered the "Oh, FYI..." screen.

I'm not sure if VW intended for the feature to be "off" when you start the car, and therefore letting you "turn it on" (which would prompt the !) -- however, as it's turned on by default - and has to be manually disabled - having it as what appears to be an "alert" does indeed seem nonsensical.

If your dealer recodes something and tells you it's not s'posed to be that way... I'd be thrilled...!


----------



## junet60 (Jul 29, 2019)

How do you get “Auto Stop Standby” message off the middle console of the dashboard? Music and calls are not being displayed on my middle console since this message popped up.


----------

